# Googong 23 December 2012



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey all

thinking about heading out to Googong on sunday 23 December 
will prob be there when the gates open at 8am.
hopefully get my first googong green this season.

Jon


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Good luck Jon


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

ill be hitting it up monday tooo , good luck sunday


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hope you catch a green or gold one Jon  I'll most likely be driving to Melbourne on Sunday. Very keen to give Googong a good going over in the new year.


----------

